# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  بیوشیمی

## yalda218

سال 2012 | 462 صفحه | ISBN: 9789535100768 | 19,8 MB | 


*دانلود کتاب*


*

معرفی:*  این کتاب شامل یک مروری کلی با تمرکز بر تحقیقات در زمینه پروتئین ها، آنزیم ها، مکانیسم های سلولی و ترکیبات شیمیایی مورد استفاده در رویکردهای مربوطه می باشد.
همچنین در این کتاب به مسائل پایه ای و برخی تحولات اخیر در بیوشیمی پرداخته شده است و تاکید خاصی به هر دو جنبه نظری و تجربی بیوشیمی مدرن اختصاص داده شده است.
مخاطب های اصلی این کتاب شامل دانشجویان، محققان، زیست شناسان، شیمی دانان، مهندسان شیمی و متخصصان علاقه مند به مبحث بیوشیمی، بیولوژی مولکولی و زمینه های مرتبط با آن می باشند. 

 جامعه وقتى فرزانگى و سعادت مى یابد که مطالعه، کار روزانه اش باشد."سقراط"

----------

